# Table Saw Jigs



## Retsof (Apr 12, 2012)

*A Crosscut / Miter Sled for Craftsman 10" Table Saw With Non-Standard Miter Slots*

Here's a link to a video that I made about my new crosscut / miter sled that I built for my Sears Craftsman 10" Table Saw with non-standard miter slots.

I hope this helps some others who are looking for a solution to improve the accuracy of cross cuts and miter cuts with similar inadequately equipped table saws.

I added the miter cutting features after this video was made, so I will have to update the video or include some new photos at another time.






I think it made a big improvement and allowed me to get by with this inexpensive saw for a while longer before I have to shell out the big bucks for the table saw of my dreams (probably a Sawstop or something like that).

Let me know if you like it or if you see something I could add or improve.

Regards,

Retsof


----------



## chasferr (Sep 16, 2012)

Retsof said:


> *A Crosscut / Miter Sled for Craftsman 10" Table Saw With Non-Standard Miter Slots*
> 
> Here's a link to a video that I made about my new crosscut / miter sled that I built for my Sears Craftsman 10" Table Saw with non-standard miter slots.
> 
> ...


That is absolutely great! I've been so disappointed with the cheap miter channels. Now, this is really, helps make the saw bearable. Thanks


----------



## Retsof (Apr 12, 2012)

Retsof said:


> *A Crosscut / Miter Sled for Craftsman 10" Table Saw With Non-Standard Miter Slots*
> 
> Here's a link to a video that I made about my new crosscut / miter sled that I built for my Sears Craftsman 10" Table Saw with non-standard miter slots.
> 
> ...


Glad I could help.

I spent a lot of time looking in stores and online for runners that would fit those miter slots, without success, before I figured out a way around them. I'm still surprised that nobody is making an aftermarket set of runners to fit these saws. There must be hundreds of them still in use.

Originally, I was going to rip some maple runners that would fit in the slots, but it seamed a lot quicker and easier to just use the sides of the table top to keep everything square.

I'm still using this sled for all my crosscutting. I occasionally have to tighten up some of the screws holding the rear fence on, but it's been working for me since I built it last Winter.


----------

